# Urdu, Hindi: energy saving



## marrish

How would this idea be expressed in Urdu and Hindi? Like in ''energy saving bulbs can help spare on bills''?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> How would this idea be expressed in Urdu and Hindi? Like in ''energy saving bulbs can help spare on bills''?



in "*tavaanaa'ii-kifaayat*" qumqumoN se aap ke biloN meN xaatir-xvaah kamii aa saktii hai.

in "*tavaanaa'ii-kifaayat*" balboN se aap kii jaan ba-lab nahiiN ho gii!

ho saktaa hai kih in "*bijlii-bachchat*" balboN se "load shedding" meN thoRii kamii aa jaa'e!


----------



## panjabigator

QP, you NEVER cease to crack me up. I wish I had a fraction of your talent 

Why did you use خاطر خواہ here? Is this like saying "beneficial?"


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor SaaHib, very fine answer indeed! 

In this manner you have helped my shortcoming of not having provided apt examples, but it was because I didn't wish to put forth my suggestions.

I was thinking along _*bijlii-bachat balab*_, but I've never come up against _qumqum_!


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> QP, you NEVER cease to crack me up. I wish I had a fraction of your talent
> 
> Why did you use خاطر خواہ here? Is this like saying "beneficial?"



Thank you PG Jii. xaatir-xvaah = considerable


----------



## marrish

Would _uurjaa-bachat_ be a good go for Hindi?


----------



## souminwé

No, _ūrjā-bacat_ (or _ūrjā-sanrakṣaṇ _) means 'conservation of energy', and is a decently established noun. ऊर्जा संरक्षी _ūrjā-sanrakṣī_ would be used for 'energy-saving' as an adjective.


----------



## UrduMedium

marrish said:


> I was thinking along _*bijlii-bachat balab*_, but I've never come up against *qumqum*!



Should the singular be _qumqumah_, instead? Just want to make sure I got the original reference right.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Yes, the singular is a "qumqumah".


----------



## JaiHind

marrish said:


> How would this idea be expressed in Urdu and Hindi? Like in ''energy saving bulbs can help spare on bills''?



In Hindi it would be: उर्जा संरक्षण वाले बल्ब बिजली शुल्क (बिल) में बचत कराते हैं...


----------



## Sheikh_14

Do correct me if I am wrong but I do believe I have come across tawanaa'ii-bachaa'o for energy saving in the news media and to be honest with you its quite a nifty construct.


----------



## marrish

^ Alfaaz SaaHib is in the best position to corroborate your observation of the media. Thanks for your contributions.


----------



## Sheikh_14

That being said it falls in line with your partiality to bijlii-bachat, since bachaa'o means the same thing as bachat and rather than electricity you refer in the case of the latter to the original term I.e. Energy. Bijlii-bachat= electric-economy whereas Tawanaa'ii-bachaa'o = Energy-saving. In any case it fulfills your criteria and thus in that light irregardless of its currency, fellow members' input would be interesting viewing with regards to my suggestion above.


----------



## marrish

Ah no partiality from my side to bijlii-bachat, it's only I had it in mind way back but found it unsatisfactory and started this thread! Your electric-economy vs. energy-saving (noun vs. adjective) point is a new one. Thans for that. *bachat* is certainly a noun as well.


----------



## marrish

There is however a difference between two different words here which are heteronyms: bachaa'o and bachaa'u. بچاؤ اور بچاؤ. Naturally with vowelization this homograhy ends and one of the word is spelled with a pesh sign above the hamza on و. 
Which one is applicable in your (aap log) view?


----------



## Alfaaz

Sheikh_14 said:
			
		

> Do correct me if I am wrong but I do believe I have come across tawanaa'ii-bachaa'o for energy saving in the news media and to be honest with you its quite a nifty construct.





			
				marrish said:
			
		

> ^ Alfaaz SaaHib is in the best position to corroborate your observation of the media. Thanks for your contributions.


 Sheikh_14 SaaHib: Can you provide any examples of _tawaanaa'ii-bachaa'o_ for _energy-saving_?

Constructs like the following often appear to be used: 

توانائی/طاقت بچانے والا یا والی
توانائی/طاقت بچاتے ہیں
توانائی/طاقت کا کم ترین استعمال کرتے ہیں
وغیرہ
Considering marrish SaaHib's question in the opening post and Sheikh_14 SaaHib's point in post #13, would any of the following be appropriate for _energy-saving_ or _energy-saver_?

کفایت کارِ توانائی
جزرسِ توانائی
مدّخرِ توانائی 
مدّخر comes from the same root (ذخر) as ذخیرہ


----------

